# caron cakes Addi king size



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are the images knitted on the addi machine. 3 double hats and one single. this is showing colors inside and out.
cost for cake was regular 7.99. had coupon total 4.78. quite a nice savings. 1.20 per hat. two colors per hat. just knit until
you use 2 colors. Joan


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Great looking hats!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Very cool looking you did a wonderful job ????!!!!


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely hats....but I can just see us wearing double layered wool hats here in Arizona. Nobody wears a hat here.....at any time of the year.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I saw your other post mentioning you were able to get three double and one rolled-brim hat from one Caron Cakes ball on the Addi King Size machine, so am hoping to get over to Michael's this week with a coupon and see if the store up the street from me has this yarn. It seems that if you can just crank until you have used two colors, it would be a no-brainer to turn these out pretty quickly.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

I'm sorry, I am not familiar with an addi machine. Would this yarn work on a standard gauge machine?


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

Yarn for a standard machine doesn't work on the Addi. The Addi uses a worsted wt Vannas choice works best on Addi no hang ups.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

jeannesmom said:


> edit** Would this yarn work on a standard gauge machine?


No, this yarn is too heavy for a standard gauge machine


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Thank you for the info


----------



## susanmassey (May 18, 2014)

I love the hats that you made with your Addi King Professional Knitting Machine. I like the double thickness with 2 colors.
I have a question about the Addi king size. I am a beginner trying to see if there are any hints to casting on that would make it easier for me to do. I have lost my speed over the years and my cast on row is horrible, I have watched every UTube video on this, but to no avail. Can I use waste yarn on this or maybe hand knit a few rows and place the stitches on the machine and go from there? I hand knit, loom knit and crochet. Being unable is driving me nuts! Thank you in advance for any advise about this!


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

Keep with it this get easier the more you do it. By using waste yarn will make the edge able to hang a hem. I have hung the hem but I like just using the cast on and drawing it up at each end and making the hat double. Might not look great at first but when you draw it up it's ok.


----------

